# Silver Bullet Build



## danthompson58

I am starting on my Silver Bullet. I got most of the material gathered up and have been doing a little machining.


----------



## danthompson58

Here are some more pictures of the Silver Bullet.  The liners are installed and have been lapped to size.  Pistons and tappets have been built.


----------



## stevehuckss396

Looks like you are off to a great start!


----------



## danthompson58

A few more pictures to show my progress on the crankshaft, camshaft, connecting rods and all bronze bearings have been built.


----------



## danthompson58

here are some more pictures, the head, flywheel are done and have been working on waterpump


----------



## gbritnell

Excellent work on your engine. It looks like your camshaft came out great using Steve's machining method.
gbritnell


----------



## Herbiev

Wow !!  Great work. Great photos. Keep em coming


----------



## danthompson58

Yes the camshaft came out great, too bad it has to go into the engine where no one can see it. Thanks for the kind comments.


----------



## stevehuckss396

Everything seems to ge going real well.


----------



## idahoan

Hi Dan

It looks like you are making great progress on the Silver Bullet; thanks for sharing.

Dave


----------



## danthompson58

Thanks for the words of encouragement.  I have finished the water pump, all the pulleys and the fan. I have installed the crank and camshaft and cut the camshaft to final length everything turns very nice in the engine.


----------



## danthompson58

Engine is about done however, I have noticed the pushrods are not vertical with the engine block.  I have remeasured everything and cannot find the discrepancy, is this normal on this engine?  The pushrods need to go in about .090 to make them vertical.


----------



## barnesrickw

Good looking engine.


----------



## stevehuckss396

danthompson58 said:


> Engine is about done however, I have noticed the pushrods are not vertical with the engine block.  I have remeasured everything and cannot find the discrepancy, is this normal on this engine?  The pushrods need to go in about .090 to make them vertical.



Don't worry about it. It's not unusual. I am currently building the Pacifier which is the V4 version of your engine and it is the same way. It actually helps for the pushrods to clear the screws holding the intake manifold on.


----------



## barnesrickw

Is there a name in addition to Silver Bullet I can Google to get more info on this engine?


----------



## barnesrickw

I found Bob Shores' web page.  Amazing.


----------



## stevehuckss396

barnesrickw said:


> Is there a name in addition to Silver Bullet I can Google to get more info on this engine?




There is nothing out there about it as it is still in development. It does get a bit confusing. He made the hurc that was 5/8 bore and stroke. Then came the Bullet with 3/4 B&S. Then he built the pacifier with a 5/8 B&S. Before he passed away he renamed the Pacifier Peewee after his wife. Peewee was her nick name. So The Peewee is the V4 5/8 B&S. I have one in running condition. Now before he passed away he made the patterns for the V4 with a 3/4 B&S but never had any castings made. Dirk has the patterns so he made up some castings and sent them to me. For a few weeks now I have been working on the new Pacifier. I'm just getting started but it is going good. I'm hoping to have a good chunk of it done for NAMES in April. After I get it built I will pass the drawings off to Dirk. He plans to sell casting kits to build the engine.


----------



## kuhncw

Hi Dan,

Nice job on the Silver Bullet.  I've been working on a Bullet as well.   Based on my measurements and studying the prints, I felt the rocker arm dimensions were a little off.  I adjusted the rocker to make the pushrods vertical and eliminate some of the length beyond the valve keepers.  Your tilted pushrods should run ok, though.

Please keep us posted on your build.

Regards,

Chuck


----------



## danthompson58

Thanks for the advice it is appreciated. The engine is about complete and I will be working on the ignition and fuel tank next.


----------



## stevehuckss396

Love the exhaust pipes. What size tubing is that 5/16?

Also is the head bolted on yet? It looks funny.


----------



## danthompson58

The exhaust tubing is 7/32 and the collector is 3/8, I made a die out of two pieces of 7/32 steel rod and formed the inlet of the collector after it was bent.  The head is just sitting on the block with a couple of loose screws with one pushrod installed that is why it looks funny.


----------



## stevehuckss396

Thanks for the info. I plan to use 5/16 tubing for my exhaust. 

I also like your fan. I might do a one piece and twist the blades. Is that brass

Also a little tip if you don't mind. Take a 1/16 ball end mill and run it up and down the head to make some stripes. It really dresses up the head and gives it some character.


----------



## danthompson58

Yes the fan is brass, and thanks again for the advice it definitely dresses up the head and I like that look.


----------



## canadianhorsepower

Steve  Happy New Year 
 I can't find the post for those wonderfull heads can you help

 thanks


----------



## stevehuckss396

Edited to delete post

Sorry about that.


----------



## BaronJ

That's a good looking engine !  I really like the way you have presented it on the stand.  That brass ? radiator looks good as well.  I hope you will show it running.


----------



## canadianhorsepower

stevehuckss396 said:


> http://www.modelenginemaker.com/index.php/topic,2927.0.html



why not HMEM ??
 many members would likr to see this build !!


----------



## danthompson58

Thanks for the compliment.  Yes, the radiator is brass and I definitely will attempt to post a video of it running, when I get it finished.


----------



## robcas631

Machinging at it's finest!


----------



## danthompson58

I have finished the fuel tank, the copper rod in the stand is a little long but, will trim it to length


----------



## danthompson58

Got my engine done it starts real easy and idles very nice and slow. The carburetor fuel adjustment is sensitive, 1/8 turn will go from great to rich or lean. Engine will not rev up real good at this time engine is a little lean at high RPM will need to enlarge air bleed some more but would like to break engine in a little more. I will get son to post video of engine running when he can.


----------



## kuhncw

Nice job on your Silver Bullet!  I'm looking forward to your video.

Regards,

Chuck


----------



## gbritnell

Very nice job on your engine. I too am looking forward to seeing it running. 
gbritnell


----------



## GailInNM

Very nice Dan.
Gail in NM


----------



## danstir

Great engine, thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## robcas631

Impressive engine!


----------



## BaronJ

Very nice !

I've one criticism !  It could do with a nice label on that switch...


----------



## steamdean

BaronJ said:


> Very nice !
> 
> I've one criticism !  It could do with a nice label on that switch...



That was just my thought when i saw it, and maybe a nice toggle switch. But who am I to judge, I couldn't do anything as good as this.

Dean M


----------



## BaronJ

steamdean said:


> That was just my thought when i saw it, and maybe a nice toggle switch. But who am I to judge, I couldn't do anything as good as this.
> 
> Dean M



Hello Dean,

Yes I agree with you !  It's beautiful work and far nicer than I could hope to achieve.  But the lack of a nice label of some kind or just water slide symbols of "I" and "O" to indicate on and off placed in the appropriate places.  Still if Dan is happy with it that's fine.


----------



## danthompson58

Here is the video. Showed the engine at antique powerland in Brooks Oregon. And plan on attending Gears in September in Portland Oregon. 

Here is the link for the video

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dol2nbjcO_g&feature=youtu.be[/ame]


----------



## kuhncw

Dan, very well done and a nice running engine.

Thanks for posting the video.

Regards,

Chuck


----------



## idahoan

Hi Dan

Nice job on the Silver Bulllet! It runs great.

I missed you at the Steam Up, I was there on Saturday of the first weekend. I'm planning on attending GEARS as well so hopefully I will be able to say hi and see your new engine then.

Dave


----------



## spurgear

Very nice & I love that exhaust pipe what a aweet sound.


----------



## mnay

In the forum section "engines from castings" there is a question on updated drawings or revisions for the Silver Bullet.  Can you help?
Thanks Mike


----------

